# out of it for some time, looking for esc/motor advice



## LloydLoar (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey everybody, I stopped racing back when 2400s and p2ks were big deals, which means I am completely out of the loop when it comes to modern brushless esc/motor/battery technology.

However, I recently got hold of a cyclone tc rolling chassis, which while I realize might be a little outdated, seems like an ok choice for just trying to get back into it. I am looking to race 17.5 sedan with either rubber or foam, probably lipo. Can anybody provide some advice vis a vis ESC, motor, and battery choice? I am not looking for high end stuff, as at this point it is my driving skill that will be the limiting factor. Think bang for buck, stuff that is cheaper but still competitive enough to be fun. 

When I raced my ESC of choice was a Novak Atom, so I have been looking at Novak stuff again, like the GB2 or the Kinetic (although the Kinetic is a little expensive for right now). Any thoughts? Any other brands to recommend? 

Thanks in advance for any help, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

From the sounds of what you want to try and do (keep costs down and worry more about driving than ESC settings) I might suggest one of the GTB2/Ballistic 17.5 combos or since it is going on a TC chassis where space is sometimes limited, an Edge/Ballistic 17.5 combo. As for battery. There are SO many to choose from. I was just looking at Pro-Matches website the other day and they have a couple 2s lipo packs that seemed pretty competitively priced.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Ovalmanpa +1

In addition check what is popular local. If you get something that is commonly used by other racers, they will usually give you advice and are willing to answer questions (at least at my local tracks they are). Also see what your local hobby shop supports as far as parts. I have run a Cyclone and they are capable cars. Some have so many adjustments that you can get yourself out of the ball park easily. Concentrate on learning how that chassis works and how adjustments impact the car. We have many racers that are still competitive in AE TC3 and TC4 so the age of the car isn't a deal killer.


----------



## tmaxx4life (Oct 23, 2008)

if you want to be fast and money is no object i would go with a tekin rs esc with the hotwire programing so u can program the esc with your laptop and a fantom ion3 motor that is about as fast as u can get in 17.5 class anything


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

If you are trying to keep your budget in check and still be competitive with the timing advance speedos a hobby wing combo could be what you are looking for.esc programming box,and motor for around 150..the esc has firmware upgrades you can install for timing and turbo giving you tekin performance for about 2/3 the cost..


----------

